# We need something OTHER than foxes



## MistressVixen (Sep 6, 2006)

I'm serious. There's WAY to many canines. *has one as her main alt herself*

That... and I'm building avatars on SecondLife and need SOME FURS THAT NO ONE ELSE DOES!

I'm sick of cats, dogs, foxes, tigers, skunks, etc. etc.

I've seen a Thylacine, which is rare. That one has been covered. 
Dolphins are rare, but theres a fare share of them. ....uh.. OH Equines. I'm kinda sick of seeing horses everywhere too.

Any ideas? Anyone?


----------



## Ruiner (Sep 6, 2006)

A Germ

How about an Anthro E Boli virus?


----------



## Aikon (Sep 6, 2006)

No we don't, shush you.


----------



## Malcolm the Bear (Sep 6, 2006)

We could use more owls, tapirs, chupacabras, capybaras, sloths, and trilobites.

Or maybe even the ever-elusive Sasquatch.


----------



## RokKaiser (Sep 6, 2006)

go for the weird mixxes of animals.  Thats a good way to make sure its a different kind of fur eh?


----------



## sashbandit (Sep 6, 2006)

we definately need mor pigs


----------



## Drake_TigerClaw (Sep 6, 2006)

How about an anthro toaster?


----------



## robomilk (Sep 6, 2006)

Will an anthro computer and iPod do?


----------



## emptyF (Sep 6, 2006)

. . .


----------



## spree (Sep 6, 2006)

I already discussed something similar to this in the Rants and Raves section.


----------



## verix (Sep 6, 2006)

how about wolves


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Sep 6, 2006)

griffins, dragons, gators, sharks, snakes
shall i go on?


----------



## wut (Sep 6, 2006)

I hear planctomycetes are pretty awesome


----------



## InvaderPichu (Sep 6, 2006)

Nixon Taur


----------



## Drake_TigerClaw (Sep 6, 2006)

Nixon Taur???





[size=xx-large]+
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?[/size]


----------



## Myr (Sep 6, 2006)

Need more dragons


----------



## WolfeByte (Sep 6, 2006)

Drake_TigerClaw said:
			
		

> Nixon Taur???



Wouldn't the horse half need to be an ass-, er, donkey?  

I want to see more elephants and turtles.  And coyotes.  Just because coyotes are cool.


----------



## Iveechan (Sep 6, 2006)

I'd like to see prosimians that AREN'T ringtailed lemurs, like an aye-aye.  Actually, what I'd love to see is a well-drawn anthro bonobo, since they're practically anthro already.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 6, 2006)

Chimera, sugar gliders...ahoy.


----------



## Randomlizard (Sep 6, 2006)

there's a whole world of reptiles to explore


----------



## XeNoX (Sep 6, 2006)

serously, there are only like two COW avatars around, you don't have to go exotic

*thinks about making some "anthropods"*


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Sep 6, 2006)

*RE:  We need something OTHER than foxes*



			
				Myr said:
			
		

> Need more dragons



yes, yes, a million times yes!!
you can never have too many dragons!!


----------



## The Sonic God (Sep 6, 2006)

MistressVixen said:
			
		

> I'm serious. There's WAY to many canines. *has one as her main alt herself*
> 
> That... and I'm building avatars on SecondLife and need SOME FURS THAT NO ONE ELSE DOES!
> 
> ...



There are far too many wuffies in the fandom, but I don't see enough cats.

Rarest fur I've seen is a Kangaroo-Bat.


----------



## PrinceGerafeld (Sep 6, 2006)

I feel my manatee is a fairly infrequent choice of fursona. :3

But yes, way too many of some species. I like seeing variety in this fandom! But I suppose people more easily identify with animals they're familiar with.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Sep 7, 2006)

Vixens rock.


----------



## Wakboth (Sep 7, 2006)

How about some fish anthros? Even insects are better represented...


----------



## Arazante (Sep 7, 2006)

My avatar's a fox, but it's not my character.  I figured the easiest way to be original in designing a character is make up a creature.  That way, it can't be classified by anyone other than the creator and what he/she wants to be done with it.  Pretty hard to pick at the unoriginality in something like that when it doesn't follow guidelines.


----------



## Bokracroc (Sep 7, 2006)

Can Zoids count? They're robotic.



Whoo! Lasers and chainguns!


----------



## Drake_TigerClaw (Sep 7, 2006)

How about an anthro clam, or a shrimp.


----------



## Maitryx (Sep 7, 2006)

*RE:   We need something OTHER than foxes*



			
				WolfeByte said:
			
		

> Drake_TigerClaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hell yeah!  Basque in the coyote goodness!


----------



## VictusDraconis (Sep 7, 2006)

Dragons are the best... hands down... werd.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Sep 7, 2006)

*RE:  We need something OTHER than foxes*



			
				VictusDraconis said:
			
		

> Dragons are the best... hands down... werd.



quoted for great truth!! :lol:


----------



## Aikon (Sep 7, 2006)

Hyenaworks said:
			
		

> Vixens rock.



I was beginning to lose hope for this world, thank you.  ]


----------



## Ruiner (Sep 7, 2006)

E BOLI BABY!


----------



## AkumaSephitaro (Sep 8, 2006)

*RE:  We need something OTHER than foxes*



			
				Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Can Zoids count? They're robotic.
> 
> 
> 
> Whoo! Lasers and chainguns!



If I could figure out how, I'd make some -__- (I've got a few kits I can use to help, but there's some HARD details... )

Also, LIZARDS 

I made my own, and want to make more, I just dunno what to make -__-


----------



## NightfallGemini (Sep 8, 2006)

We need something OTHER than foxes  (Pages: 1 2 ) 	*MistressVixen*


----------



## nullenigma (Sep 8, 2006)

*RE:  We need something OTHER than foxes*



			
				Drake_TigerClaw said:
			
		

> Nixon Taur???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[size=xx-large]= this(nudity)[/size]


----------



## Gar-Yulong (Sep 8, 2006)

LIZARDS AND ZOIDS FOR THE WIN.

Seriously, Zoids rock out loud, how come there aren't any anthromorphic animal mechas? XD

And yes, MOAR DRAGONS PLZ


----------



## Damaratus (Sep 8, 2006)

I always love when I see and anteater or pangolin, they make such cute anthros.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 8, 2006)

Hamster and gerbils


----------



## AkumaSephitaro (Sep 8, 2006)

*RE:  We need something OTHER than foxes*



			
				Gar-Yulong said:
			
		

> LIZARDS AND ZOIDS FOR THE WIN.
> 
> Seriously, Zoids rock out loud, how come there aren't any anthromorphic animal mechas? XD
> 
> And yes, MOAR DRAGONS PLZ



I know someone made a Bio Raptor... It's on one of the store websites... 

If i ever decide to quit being lazy, I'll make a Zoid of some kind (anthro I guess.... )


----------



## WolfeByte (Sep 8, 2006)

nullenigma said:
			
		

> [size=xx-large]= this(nudity)[/size]



AHH MY EYES!!!!111

:lol:  Damn, that's _awesome_.  _Frightening_ and awesome.


----------



## BijouxDeFoxxe (Sep 8, 2006)

platypi... or is it platipusses?  Red pandas... Elephants... hermit crabs... butterflies.... bumble bees... humming birds.  Snail.


----------



## Ruiner (Sep 8, 2006)

Thats sooooo wrong.


----------



## yak (Sep 8, 2006)

avians?

sticking a pair of wings on a creature is not hard. but making it look natural and hauntingly beautiful requires a good imagination and a decent anatomy skills.

i'd definitly go with mixed species. i like to see people create someting as a whole, including the species they draw. ther eis always something special about such works. honestly, i'm a bit tired of hearing 'he's my kintsune/fox/wolf/bat/bear/whatever' char'.  but please understand me - the problem is not with the species themselves, like.. the wolf is overused or retarded - but with the intentional self limiting in options. you insist on drawing the same species over and over again. no wonder you get yourself bored doing it. 

excersise your creativity  - it goes a long way.


----------



## Sprocket (Sep 8, 2006)

Gerbils are underrated. They rock more than mice; partially because they're less overused and artially because the tail kicks ass all by itself.


----------



## Bokracroc (Sep 8, 2006)

BijouxDeFoxxe said:
			
		

> platypi... or is it platipusses?


Platypus.
In fact, I think we need a more balanced out-look of Australian animals. Yeah the Kangaroo is cool and all but what about the Wombatss and Kookaburras?


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Sep 8, 2006)

Or the Tasmanian devil (and I DON'T mean the cartoon!)


----------



## Bokracroc (Sep 9, 2006)

ha ha. Tasmania.


----------



## Sam-Mag (Sep 9, 2006)

Hmmmm.... Wallabies and Wombats and Koalas?


----------



## Evol (Sep 9, 2006)

Tapeworms


----------



## buckywhitetale13 (Sep 9, 2006)

one word : Deer


----------



## ArrowTibbs (Sep 9, 2006)

Servals!


----------



## Surgat (Sep 13, 2006)

A Rooster Zebra. 



You know you want it. 

Or, an Estemmenosuchus.


----------



## Iveechan (Sep 13, 2006)

BijouxDeFoxxe said:
			
		

> Red pandas...



My gallery has lots of red pandas


----------



## VictusDraconis (Sep 13, 2006)

Seals...


----------



## robomilk (Sep 13, 2006)

Surgat said:
			
		

> A Rooster Zebra.



THAT ANIMAL WINS AT LIFE!!


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Sep 13, 2006)

VictusDraconis said:
			
		

> Seals...



I don't even think I've seen one!


----------



## robomilk (Sep 13, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> VictusDraconis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've seen a walrus! They're kinda the same animal.


----------



## VictusDraconis (Sep 13, 2006)

Anthro HIV!!

or anthro crappie... because that would just be funny


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Sep 13, 2006)

VictusDraconis said:
			
		

> Anthro HIV!
> 
> or anthro crappie... because that would just be funny



that would just be weird

by anthro crappie you mean the fish, right?


----------



## Surgat (Sep 13, 2006)

I dunno about you guys, but I've noticed a distinct lack of flourescent mice in the fandom.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 14, 2006)

;_;


i think for some, like me, fursona isnt a challenge to come up with something unique and new, specially if your not a lifestyler or RPer


----------



## Kattywampus (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm happy when I see an echidna that actually looks like an echidna.  =o.o=
(I love Knuckles dearly, but he barely resembles an echidna)


----------



## SevenFisher (Sep 14, 2006)

I'd like to see more of rhinos! =3...Then knowing me there's actually alot of em, and I just need to look more ._.

I'd love to see more of eagles, they would look cool IMO. *shrug*


----------



## Kitshera Aureana (Sep 15, 2006)

How about an anthro slug ;o?

They can be cute =3


----------



## Alchera (Sep 16, 2006)

*RE:  We need something OTHER than foxes*



			
				Kattywampus said:
			
		

> I'm happy when I see an echidna that actually looks like an echidna.  =o.o=
> (I love Knuckles dearly, but he barely resembles an echidna)



I agree with this. Why are most of the echidnas associated with the Sonic style? Seriously, its old.

Perhaps,

Anthro Hyrax (Never seen one)

Anthro Fossa (Very Rare)

Anthro Tanuki (NOT the mythogical creature, the actual Japanese Raccoon Dog).

Anthro Frilled Lizard (Never seen one)

Anthro Water Bear (Never heard of it? Supposedly the toughest organism. Microscopic, but one was found to survive 120 years without water and in theory, can survive in the vaccum of space).

Anthro Opossum (Don't see many)

Anthro Bandicoot (Not Crash Bandicoot, dammit.) 

Anthro Chinchilla (Rare)

Anthro Pika (Never seen one.)

Anthro Sea Mink (No, not typical mink. This one is extinct and was twice the size of a typical mink.)

Anthro Chimera (Actually has a private commission of one, but rather reinvented for his  Lakshmi Project - Info on that available on my FA Journal.)

Anthro Lemming (Incredibly Rare)

Anthro Wolverine (Uncommon)

Anthro Okapi (Uncommon)

Anthro Flying Fish (Never seen one)

Anthro Potoroo (Never seen one)

Anthro Sloths (Uncommon)

Anthro Brown Mouse Lemur (Smallest Primate in the world. Never one of these either)

Anthro GoldenPalace.com Monkey (I'm not crapping you, look it up. Never seen one.)


----------



## blackdragoon (Sep 16, 2006)

i am a dragoonwolf does that count? also i wouldn't mind seeing some more regular dragonwolves out there either.


----------



## Luna Nuri (Sep 16, 2006)

I actually have come across most of those listed up above. what I would like to see is the out of the ordinary like a weasle! I have a weasle alt but a wolf is my main one. 

Or how about a bird? You don't see alot of avians. Or um....

I know of a gila monster and goanna lizzard

and sharks..I've ran across sharks and frogs...

and uhhh insects*twitches*

hell I know some one who is a FLOWER!!!


----------



## blackdragoon (Sep 16, 2006)

flowers are eaten by vegetarian furries, therefore a flower aint a furry.....


----------



## Luna Nuri (Sep 16, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> flowers are eaten by vegetarian furries, therefore a flower aint a furry.....



LOL YUMMY Flowers...


----------



## SevenFisher (Sep 16, 2006)

Or very mixed speices which ends up odd, yet interesting?

For incase; cross-breed of Goat/Horse - I have one main character in my webcomic which is goat/horse female - I picked it because it's somehow interesting x3.


----------



## Sprocket (Sep 17, 2006)

Jerboa/bat?


----------



## Ultraviolet (Sep 17, 2006)

someone say anthro slug? Is this considered anthro? 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/95489/


----------



## TeeGee (Sep 17, 2006)

I think Jill's redition of an anthro angelfish is the best evar.


----------



## Alchera (Sep 18, 2006)

*RE:  We need something OTHER than foxes*



			
				Ultraviolet said:
			
		

> someone say anthro slug? Is this considered anthro?
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/95489/



Well, anthro does mean, in ways, giving human characteristics to non human things.  I'd consider it Anthro.


----------



## Mr Cullen (Sep 18, 2006)

I HAVE A FEVER D:


----------



## kitetsu (Sep 18, 2006)

Bugs. No furry has put any love to bugs. EVAR. SUPPORT THE BUG MOVEMENT. D:<


----------



## Sprocket (Sep 18, 2006)

Bugs aren't as pretty though. Kickass, but not as pretty.


----------



## Plexadonn (Sep 18, 2006)

Nonsense, bugs are beautiful, you just have to learn to appreciate them.  I think there should be more insects/arachnids there, I don't have any clue if it's possible though.


----------



## robomilk (Sep 18, 2006)

Is it just me or did someone move this thread?


----------



## TeeGee (Sep 18, 2006)

It's just you.


----------



## Sukebepanda (Sep 18, 2006)

Just to toss my idea into the pit..

What about anthro Sloth bears, eh? I've yet to see one, but if someone has, then please..share!






These guys are just too cute <3


----------



## KitsuneKit (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm all for more meerkats out there, but I'm still going to be a fox.


----------



## Sprocket (Sep 19, 2006)

Plexadonn said:
			
		

> Nonsense, bugs are beautiful, you just have to learn to appreciate them.Â Â I think there should be more insects/arachnids there, I don't have any clue if it's possible though.



Agreed, but beautiful and pretty are the same thing. Wasps fly awesomely and have beautiful wings and abdomen and stuff, but that don't make it pretty.

The compound eyes don't help any, either.


----------



## SevenFisher (Sep 19, 2006)

We need some more of 'Scottish' cows. They're some kind of very hairy version of cows, I didn't see any if I recall.

I forgot the name - but I'm sure you know what I'm talkin about..if not I'll try to remember the name of em. Highlord Cows, I think. >_>


----------



## Sylvine (Sep 19, 2006)

Oh, c'mon. Why do we *need* anything here? What is this, anyway? 
 Aware of the danger of sounding rude, I can't take this kind of topic very seriously. What do You mean with "we need ... ", really? If what You want to say is: "I want to see more ... ", then I'll say, tough luck - if people were not okay with foxes, wolves, cats, skunks and equines, there wouldn't be any of them around. People *like* those. I don't belive the fandom should be about 
competition on who's got the rarest, uniquest ( yeah, I know that's not a word ) Anthro. 

*Edited, because I realized last line was too harsh/unjust. But my point stands. 


~Sylv


----------



## Alchera (Sep 21, 2006)

Sylvine said:
			
		

> Oh, c'mon. Why do we *need* anything here? What is this, anyway?
> Aware of the danger of sounding rude, I can't take this kind of topic very seriously. What do You mean with "we need ... ", really? If what You want to say is: "I want to see more ... ", then I'll say, tough luck - if people were not okay with foxes, wolves, cats, skunks and equines, there wouldn't be any of them around. People *like* those. I don't belive the fandom should be about
> competition on who's got the rarest, uniquest ( yeah, I know that's not a word ) Anthro.
> 
> ...




Actually, you know...the thought, even though I put up a list of things I haven't seen or have seen little of, about this crossed my mind. If someone wants to see it, why not do it themselves?


----------



## insanityJ (Sep 22, 2006)

im a wolf, well i have no problame with foxes, i love them, but maybe a skunk or a possum would be cute ^3^


----------



## Noah (Sep 22, 2006)

hay hay hay i'm a hyper polar bear cub will that do heheheheheh
*** runs around the room *** heheheheh


----------



## dani-kitty (Sep 22, 2006)

Some of you are taking this topic waaaay too seriously.

That said, I have a floofy housecat, a patagonian mara, a pink goldfish, a 'gator, and a common brushtailed possum for characters. Because they're awesome. ;D


----------



## uncia2000 (Sep 22, 2006)

dani-kitty said:
			
		

> Some of you are taking this topic waaaay too seriously.



The national llama deficit is pretty serious business, IMH-kitty-O. :?

(Or camelids of any other ilk, for that matter...).


----------



## dani-kitty (Sep 23, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> The national llama deficit is pretty serious business, IMH-kitty-O. :?
> 
> (Or camelids of any other ilk, for that matter...).



Well, then you need to get to llama school!


----------



## blackdragoon (Sep 23, 2006)

well i got a treat for you guys. it's a WIP version of my fursona D-WOLF. it's being done by WIEGRAFF and it's very cool i think. in this pic the wings still need to be placed and the tail too. plus the fur needs to be colored as well. now i must tell you that this version is already out of date as he has already finished everything except adding in the wings, which he said he would do in a lovely black and oxblood colorscheme. once it's finished he'll upload it to his page for all to see then begin the next pic on his list (he has 2 more to go). ofcourse his work is only part of the image as i shall take it from there by doing the background work for it with artrage2. the final finished product shall be uploaded to my page when all is said and done.

now you may be wondering why i'm telling you guys this. well the reason is that this thread is about new species of furs and such. and as you may recall i already posted in this thread about my species being a dragoonwolf. well now you can get a rough idea of what one looks like with this unfinished version of my species and fursona. make sure to check out wiegraff's page as it is pretty cool. he has a killer comic he's doing that i think you all will like. anyway i shall include the image in the attachment at the bottom of this post.


----------



## uncia2000 (Sep 23, 2006)

dani-kitty said:
			
		

> uncia2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*blinks*. erm, OK... 


_(I wonder whether they do drama classes there...)._


----------



## TheListener (Sep 23, 2006)

Rodents are always good... As well as making up your own species!


----------



## blackdragoon (Sep 23, 2006)

thas exactly what i did. made my own. you might even say i'm a "made man"


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Sep 23, 2006)

made up species are few and far between it seems. Though, I will say this again......MORE DRAGONS!!!!!


----------



## Bokracroc (Sep 24, 2006)

I want to see a dragon/snail/crow/tiger/wombat hybrid. I'd shill but like...I'm too lazy to.


----------



## blackdragoon (Sep 24, 2006)

hmm. how about a boa/elephant hybrid?


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Sep 24, 2006)

That wouid be so insanely weird...... sounds cool!


----------



## blackdragoon (Sep 24, 2006)

i was thinking the body of a naga as it were only with the torso and head of an elephant. or perhaps an elephant with a snakeshaft trunk LGD style. actually on second thought that second version would look just way too weird. it would be like having a face growing on the end of your nose.......


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Sep 24, 2006)

Lethal trunk-bite action elephant!! lawls


----------



## blackdragoon (Sep 24, 2006)

boa's don't have lethal bite silver. they constrict.


----------



## Ruiner (Sep 24, 2006)

So its like biting... but with their chests.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Sep 24, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> boa's don't have lethal bite silver. they constrict.



oh shit I forgot about that, sorry


----------



## blackdragoon (Sep 24, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> oh shit


shhh... you can't say that on the forums. you will get in trouble...on second thought say that all you want.....hehehe....


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Sep 24, 2006)

OMG DERAILMENT!!!

(offtopic) : only if you go over the top with words like that will you get in trouble

RERAIL!!

what about coyotes, or jackals, or African wild dogs? aren't too many of them


----------



## blackdragoon (Sep 24, 2006)

(reverse psycology...get's them everytime)

what about a cheetah/scorpion hybrid? there is this old pc game that came out a few years back and i can't remember the name of it but it allowed you to create monster army's from animals. you would pick one animal to be the base creature then pick the secondary and the game would merge the two together (a la jade cocoon) and give you a wonderful 3d model and a name for said species. i never played it only read about it in computer gaming monthly at the barber shop. it had a picture of this cheetah with a scorpion stinger for a tail an armor spotted body and two rather large pincers sticking out of it's jaw. it was called a cheetion.

i would love to see stuff like that. (i would also like to know the name of the game so i can get it for myself)


----------



## Bokracroc (Sep 25, 2006)

Impossible Creatures?


----------



## blackdragoon (Sep 25, 2006)

yes that's the game! thanx bocracroc. i must go find this game at once.


----------



## Bokracroc (Sep 26, 2006)

Phear my knowageing of games!


----------



## serus (Oct 3, 2006)

It is truly phearsome.
Now wat about Margays? seen many of those? 
(a.k.a. me ^.^)


----------



## coffeewolf (Oct 4, 2006)

buckywhitetale13 said:
			
		

> one word : Deer



Win. Also, more lynxes.


----------



## DrDeraphis (Oct 5, 2006)

You know, it might actually be cool to see more primates in the fandom. Hell, I'm tempted to change my fursona to a monkey just to see it happen.


----------



## Rhainor (Oct 5, 2006)

Primates, bah...


----------



## izartist (Oct 6, 2006)

I say meerkats make cool avvies.


----------



## SevenFisher (Oct 7, 2006)

I've noticed I'm only black/white collie dog-man out of all dog-people on FA...interesting.
Yay, I am unquie!....Maybe not .

I've also noticed there are lack of Corbas or any form of snakes - I've got a gift art of Corba and it ends up looking cool. Wonder if its by great artist..0.0


----------



## Samuel (Oct 7, 2006)

Um....worms. If I see a worm on FA, I will swear fealty to the first knight that stops by my house!


----------

